
Ask HN: What is the best way for a startup to market locally? - bluefits
For our startup we primarily do Social Media Marketing. So far results have been lackluster, in terms of SEO our website is not the greatest because it was made with time efficieny in mind therefore we chose to forego proper SEO for a earlier reelase date. With that said, what are some of the best ways we can get the attention of the local people in our area while being cost efficient?
======
seosenior
Launch a Startup on Product Hunt. Read more: [https://www.plerdy.com/blog/how-
to-launch-a-startup-on-produ...](https://www.plerdy.com/blog/how-to-launch-a-
startup-on-product-hunt/)

------
unearth3d
A - How people-dense is your local area? B - How large is your local area? C -
What percentage of people/companies/addresses do you see as potential
customers? D - Can you spatialise any of this to reduce areas to focus on? Do
potentials gather physically (or did they before Covid)?

~~~
bluefits
As I was filling out your questionaire, I was able to generate a few ideas on
some potential marketing ideas, so thanks!

